# Heimnetz - 4 Adern 100 Base-T



## JustAs (9. Januar 2010)

Hallo allerseits,

ich hab ein kleines Problem bei der Installation im Heimnetzwerk von meinem Onkel. Ich hoffe ihr versteht, was ich meine... bei Unklarheiten gerne nachfragen 

Die Situation:
Ein Haus mit Telefonanlage und Splitter im Keller. Damit der WLAN Emfang in der Wohnung gut ist, soll der WLAN Accesspoint in den zweiten Stock.
Das ist kein Problem, weil in den Datenleitungen, die von unten nach oben gelegt sind, noch 4 Adern frei sind und man vom Splitter zum Router nur 2 Adern braucht.

Für einen Datenlogger der Solaranlage brauchen wir aber unten im Keller noch einen Netzwerkanschluss. Soweit ich mich nicht vertue braucht man doch für einen 100 Base-T LAN mindestens 4 Adern, oder? Das würde bedeuten die zwei verbliebenen Adern reichen nicht aus... 

Wenn das nicht passt, hatte ich überlegt könnte man auch unten in den Keller einen einfachen Router ohne WLAN packen, der sich ins Internet einwählt. Dann den Datenlogger direkt anschließen und die 4 Adern nach oben für LAN nutzen. Den WLAN Router oben müsste man dann auf Netzwerkbetrieb (also ohne Modemfunktion) einstellen, soweit sowas denn geht...

Ist die Frage, was für Hardware dafür gehen würde... Bisher haben wir eine Fritzbox 3170, also mit WLAN... kann man die auch so konfigurieren, dass sie nur als WLAN Accesspoint arbeitet?
Was für Hardware könnt ihr mir in dem Fall sonst noch empfehlen?

Grüße,
Julian


----------



## midnight (9. Januar 2010)

Moment, nochmal zum mitschreiben: Du hast noch vier Adern frei, willst aber mit dem Telefon/Internet (2 Adern) von unten nach oben und mit dem Solarding (4 Adern) von oben nach unten, richtig? Wenn du mich fragst geht das überhaupt nicht.

Jetzt willst du die vier Adern für das Solarding nutzen, die Internetverbindung schon im Keller aufbauen und dann sozusagen per Wlan bis in den zweiten Stock weiterleiten? Wird heikel, könnte aber klappen.
Braucht das Solarding eine eigene Leitung? Weil sonst einfach die vier Adern vom Dach bis in den zweiten Stock fürs Solarding nutzen, da in den Router Stecken und die noch freien Adern bis in den Keller fürs Telefon nutzen.

so far


----------



## dot (9. Januar 2010)

JustAs schrieb:


> Wenn das nicht passt, hatte ich überlegt könnte man auch unten in den Keller einen einfachen Router ohne WLAN packen, der sich ins Internet einwählt. Dann den Datenlogger direkt anschließen und die 4 Adern nach oben für LAN nutzen. Den WLAN Router oben müsste man dann auf Netzwerkbetrieb (also ohne Modemfunktion) einstellen, soweit sowas denn geht...



2 Adern reichen laut Google zum Betrieb von Ethernet in keiner Form aus.

{DSL} -> Router im Keller [Switch Ports: 1) Datenlogger 2) Kabel zum Router im EG] -> Router im EG {Switch Ports: 1) Verbindung zum Router im Keller => Nicht den WAN Port nutzen!}

Der jetzige Router mit WLAN muesste das eigentlich problemlos schaffen. Die zusaetzliche Hardware haengt stark vom Budget an. Da du ja fuer den Keller einen stinknormalen Router ohne spezielle Funktionen brauchst, kannst du eigentlich so gut wie jeden nehmen (Praeferierte Marken: 3Com, Netgear, Linksys, AVM, D-Link & Co).


----------



## JustAs (9. Januar 2010)

midnight schrieb:


> Moment, nochmal zum mitschreiben: Du hast noch vier Adern frei, willst aber mit dem Telefon/Internet (2 Adern) von unten nach oben und mit dem Solarding (4 Adern) von oben nach unten, richtig? Wenn du mich fragst geht das überhaupt nicht.



Das war ja nur meine Frage. Wenn man für Ethernet auf jeden Fall 4 Adern braucht wird das nichts.



> Jetzt willst du die vier Adern für das Solarding nutzen, die Internetverbindung schon im Keller aufbauen und dann sozusagen per Wlan bis in den zweiten Stock weiterleiten? Wird heikel, könnte aber klappen.
> Braucht das Solarding eine eigene Leitung? Weil sonst einfach die vier Adern vom Dach bis in den zweiten Stock fürs Solarding nutzen, da in den Router Stecken und die noch freien Adern bis in den Keller fürs Telefon nutzen.



Nein, die 4 Adern würde ich dann nutzen um den Accesspoint im 2. Stock mit dem DSL-Modem im Keller zu verbinden.
Die PV-Anlage ist auf einem Scheunendach, das einzige was im Wohnhaus ist, ist der Datenlogger und der Zähler im Keller.


----------



## JustAs (9. Januar 2010)

dot schrieb:


> 2 Adern reichen laut Google zum Betrieb von Ethernet in keiner Form aus.
> 
> {DSL} -> Router im Keller [Switch Ports: 1) Datenlogger 2) Kabel zum Router im EG] -> Router im EG {Switch Ports: 1) Verbindung zum Router im Keller => Nicht den WAN Port nutzen!}
> 
> Der jetzige Router mit WLAN muesste das eigentlich problemlos schaffen. Die zusaetzliche Hardware haengt stark vom Budget an. Da du ja fuer den Keller einen stinknormalen Router ohne spezielle Funktionen brauchst, kannst du eigentlich so gut wie jeden nehmen (Praeferierte Marken: 3Com, Netgear, Linksys, AVM, D-Link & Co).



Ja, so ungefähr hab ich mir das vorgestellt. Aber die 4 Adern würden auf jeden Fall ausreichen, oder?
Kann man bei der Fritzbox denn den DHCP ausschalten, sodass sie sich nicht mit dem Router/Modem überschneidet?


----------



## rebel4life (9. Januar 2010)

Es gibt Geräte, die dir 100Mbit über 2 Leitungen ermöglichen, aber da zahlst du gleich mal 200-300€. Wie du siehst nicht ganz billig.

Man kann auch so Powerline Geräte nehmen, bei dem Solarkram brauchst du keine große Bandbreite, von demher wäre da so ein Billigset für ein paar Euro eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## midnight (9. Januar 2010)

Is ja an sich auch geil sonn Zähler per Ethernet anklemmen zu können, könnte man bestimmt was mit einstellen 

Ich denke mal, dass das vorhandene Lankabel auch jemand nachträglich da reingelegt hat, oder? Passt da vielleicht einfach noch ein Kabel rein? Oft liegen solche Kabel in Rohren, da müssten evtl auch noch mehr reinpassen.

so far


----------



## JustAs (10. Januar 2010)

midnight schrieb:


> Is ja an sich auch geil sonn Zähler per Ethernet anklemmen zu können, könnte man bestimmt was mit einstellen
> 
> Ich denke mal, dass das vorhandene Lankabel auch jemand nachträglich da reingelegt hat, oder? Passt da vielleicht einfach noch ein Kabel rein? Oft liegen solche Kabel in Rohren, da müssten evtl auch noch mehr reinpassen.
> 
> so far



Platz für ein neues Kabel ist keins, weil es quer durch die Wohnung unter Putz verlegt wurde 


Zu meinen Fragen... 
Reichen 4 Adern für Ethernet sicher aus?
Kann man bei der Fritzbox denn den DHCP ausschalten, sodass sie sich nicht mit dem Router/Modem überschneidet?


----------



## rebel4life (10. Januar 2010)

Das Gerät für die Solaranlage, wird das über I2C angebunden? Wenn ja, würden 2 Drähte reichen.


----------



## JustAs (10. Januar 2010)

http://download.sma.de/smaprosa/dateien/2585/WEBBOX-DDE083124.pdf

Verbindung Wechselrichter -> Webbox über RS485
Webbox -> Router über Ethernet / Fast Ethernet


----------



## midnight (10. Januar 2010)

Wie cool is dies Ding bitte? Sollte ich mal ein Haus bauen will ich auch ne Solaranlage mit sonnem Ding 

Für Ethernet reichen 4 Drähte vollkommen aus, 8 brauchst du nur für Gigabit-Ethernet.

so far


----------



## rebel4life (10. Januar 2010)

> Mit zwei Leitungen nur Half Duplex möglich



Die RS485er Schnittstelle könnte man also entsprechend über 2 Adern laufen lassen, man muss halt den Schirm oder etwas anderes als Bezugspunkt nehmen.


----------



## JustAs (10. Januar 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Die RS485er Schnittstelle könnte man also entsprechend über 2 Adern laufen lassen, man muss halt den Schirm oder etwas anderes als Bezugspunkt nehmen.



Gut, das wär auch noch ne Möglichkeit, dass ich die Webbox oben zu Router packe...

Wenn das nicht geht muss ich das ganze eben so machen, wie dot geschrieben hat, also:

{DSL}
||
Router im Keller [Switch Ports: 1) Webbox 2) Kabel zum Router im EG]
||
FritzBox WLAN?? [Switch Ports: 1) Verbindung zum Router im Keller]

Da bleibt die Frage nach der Hardware offen. Habe im Internet mal ein bisschen gegoogelt und hab gelesen, dass die 3170 kein Internet via LAN anbietet...
Übersicht der FRITZ!Box-Modelle für den Einsatz am Kabelanschluss

Oder hat jemand schonmal eine 3170 so zum Laufen bekommen?
D.h. in dem Fall bräuchten wir wohl komplett neue Hardware...
Was würdet ihr mir da empfehlen? Welche Kombi ist gut und funktioniert gut zusammen?
Mit AVM hab ich sonst immer ganz gute Erfahrungen gemacht...

Gruß


----------



## JustAs (20. Februar 2010)

Klappt alles bestens. Habe einen D-LINK DAP-1160 und zwei RJ45-Anschlussdosen mit LSA+ Werkzeug gekauft...

------------------------------
{DSL}
||
Fritz!Box WLAN 3170 [Switch Ports: 1) Webbox 2) Kabel zum D-LINK]
||
D-LINK DAP-1160 [Switch Ports: 1) Kabel zur Fritz!Box 2) Desktop-PC]
------------------------------


Dankeschön an alle für die Hilfe


----------

